# The Exorcisim Of Anneleise Michel? *graphic*



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I've gone and completely scared the hoo-haw out of myself, literally! I'm home alone, and I was bored...and somehow I ended up on youtube, watching this video......it actually made the hairs on my body...yes, body, stand up.

I gasped, and I was speechless, I even covered my mouth. I couldn't even get through the first 10 seconds of this clip, because I couldn't take the voices you hear coming out of this poor girl.......

This is the supposed true story of Anneleise - which inspired the story of "Exorcisim of Emily Rose" 

I don't know if I believe in actual possessions, because the majority of the time it is mental and psychological...but this one, really gets me....

Emily Rose True Story of Anneliese Michel Exorcism - Real Story

And here is the video footage, with pictures and the actual recordings of the "exorcisim" sessions that took place. 

*Very scary*, *don't click on it if you don't want to hear it*. I couldn't even withstand it too long, and I'm on the fence of "belief" on this matter.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG. I have seen the movie and new it was based on a true story but I had never seen that. That poor girl, that just breaks my heart. Now I am sitting her crying just imagining the torment she went through.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Did you listen to the recordings? I only lasted a few moments, before I went "OH NO! UH UH!" and clicked on the red x.

I get the heebie jeebies just reading about her story - can you imagine what her family and friends went thorugh, actually witnessing it all?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, I listened to them. I can't even imagine how horrific it was for everyone involved.


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Poor girl, it seriously upsets me what happened to her.. I do not believe that she was possessed. I truly believe it was psychosis, combined with near brain washing.. if you hear you are possessed enough, you'll start to believe it, and that will very much effect the hallucinations..


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe. I thought that too - today, the Vatican always goes through all the necessary steps to decipher the cases handed to them, as to whether they are pshycological, or spiritual.

Psychologists, doctors get involved, to interview the person in question, the family and the history. 

During this girls time - I don't know what the proceedures were to determine "possession" or not. 

I don't know. I wasn't there. But those voices coming out of her - those make the hairs on my body stand on end.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ You know, I believe you are correct. I did more reading into the case, and this was all psychological. 

The poor girl, to of had to of gone through all that.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Have you seen the movie? You think that's bad, I couldn't sleep for 3 days after I watched the movie. I feel very bad for her family.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, that was super creepy. I havn't seen the movie either, the previews alone would scare the crap out of me. That audio might even haunt me for a while.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its creepy when these ghost stories are based on true stories. Just like the Amityville Horror, or a haunting in Connecticut. That voice was just wow. I would hate for that to ever happen to me! Psychological or not!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I listened to the whole video a while back. It just gets worse as it goes on.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

How is this accepted as legit, but the Reptilian Royals info was immediately rejected, by everyone on the thread?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, Amityville was a hoax... 

snopes.com: The Amityville Horror


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

The Haunting In CT story was also grossly exaggerated . . . I used to live about 20 minutes from the house. The family who lives there get really annoyed because there are always people wandering into their yard, especially after the movie came out. But the current owners maintain that it was all a hoax and there's nothing wrong with the house. The exorcism stuff scares the crap out of me though!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I made it to 43 seconds and then muted it. That gave me goose bumps. I opened up the window wide in my room and let in all the daylight I could.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I've seen the movie several times and it is disturbing. I cant listen or watch the video as im on my phone and dont plan to.

I watched a documentry on the real thing which showed real videos and pictures it also played recordings and the people involved talked about it .
From what I remember it was not something wrong with her brain as she had tests done so it was an actual posession.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok...I'm at work at the moment so cannot view this.

Would y'all think I'm twisted if I say I'm going to watch this as soon as I get home?


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

JamieLeighx said:


> I've seen the movie several times and it is disturbing. I cant listen or watch the video as im on my phone and dont plan to.
> 
> I watched a documentry on the real thing which showed real videos and pictures it also played recordings and the people involved talked about it .
> From what I remember it was not something wrong with her brain as she had tests done so it was an actual posession.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can't test for psychosis like you would an injury, and psychiatry was in it's infancy (when they still locked people up in mental hospitals permanently, regularly performed lobotomies, electric shock, medications could be deadly, etc), so I highly doubt it was a possession.. 

When someone is vulnerable due to a psychotic episode, they will grasp at anything that the few people they trust tell them, so if she began to believe she was possessed, she'd act more and more as though she was possessed, because her delusions, hallucinations, etc began to reflect that. She had a history of epilepsy and psychiatric problems before any of the 'demonic possession' stuff happened.

It really makes me sick that she died because of her parents lack of getting her proper care.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I listened to most of it and it does get worse as it goes. Has to be one of the most chilling things I've ever heard. The most chilling part is when they showed the pictures of her smiling and looking like the girl next door...with the horrifying audio track in the background. That poor poor girl. I cannot even imagine the torment.

I'm just glad it's bright daylight and I'm about to head to trivia night at our local pub. **shivers**


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It is absolutely creapy - I'll give it that. I got the chills, I couldn't even get that far into the video/audio because hearing those "voices" really gave me the heebie jeebies.

BUT when my Hubby got home, he listened to it with me, so I had the courage to go all the way through. I also did more "research" on the story - and to be honest, I do think this whole thing is psychosis....now, I am not Psychiatrist nor anything close to it....but the reason why I think it is all mental, and not real is a few reasons.

1) When the Preist asked the name of the Demons in her *common practice, you must know the name to expel the demon* and one of the names given, was Hitler.

Ok - so I paused..........and I said to my Husband "This is B/S" - because....if you follow the Christian way of belief, all the Evil one's go to Hell, all the Good go to Heaven. 

When you go to Hell - you are in eternal torment, and torture for your sins, bestowed apon "you" by Satan and his Minions.......so....my question is...how did Hitler get a hall pass to leave the depths of Hell, to go and possess this poor young girl? 

Did he say "Yo Master! Ah....while all of this is "great fun", I was thinking that I'd like to go on over there for a while, to ah..possess that girl. Cool with you? Good! Alright, ah...call me if you need me....TTYL"

I don't think it happens that way. As far as I understand...which isn't much....is that only the Minions can possess you, not Human Beings who walked this earth. 

I don't know *shrugs shoulders* correct me if I am wrong.

And 2) Another "demon" claimed its name to be Satan himself. Now....why would Satan himself, possess someone? Isn't that his Minions thing? I don't know. I'd think he's too powerful and too "above" something like that.....*shrugs shoulders* 

What did he say? "Ah sure Hitler, you're more than welcome to possess that young girl. But I have to tag along to keep an eye on you, mmmk?!" 

It just doesn't "jive" with me. 

and 3) She had a known history of seeing Psychiatrists and Mental Health Doctors. This should of been #1, not #3.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I believe in it. There's a few factors, but for one being that she's a German girl (who knows only German) speaking Latin in reverse. I'm not Catholic, but I sincerely do believe that the Devil has the power to possess vulnerable people.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tennessee said:


> I believe in it. There's a few factors, but for one being that she's a German girl (who knows only German) speaking Latin in reverse. I'm not Catholic, but I sincerely do believe that the Devil has the power to possess vulnerable people.


I agree with this. I believe there are different degrees of possession. Not all possession is this extreme. A lot of what we, especially in the US, would excuse as a mental illness, such as drowning your kids in the bath tub because you heard voices telling you to, is in fact Satan possessing your mind. People open themselves up for that kind of vunerability without even knowing it. Satan takes every opportunity to poison your mind, whether you fall into the trap or not depends on how strong of a person you are. Insanity and possession could be one in the same. Some are more extreme than others.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

But that's all hearsay - I would love to hear the recordings where she is speaking a foreign language that she wouldn't of known. Or speaking Latin backwards.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i don't have the guts to play it... i watched a ghost clip 2 ears ago and it was like a security camera in a jail and i was home alone and the second i heard a noise (i think it was just like a bird or something) i screamed really loud and turned it off, i only have the guts when someones with me... *someone please tell me what she sounds like!!??*


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

honestly, I listened to it with my BF next to me and we were both like "you have got to be kidding me" I thought it was next to nothing and I could barely make out what the girl was saying... 

I honestly didn't find it scary...


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

please tell me what it sounds like still? 
im way to chicken and i won't be able to sleep tonight because i'll keep thinking a ghost will come into my room


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I couldn't really tell you what it sounds like. Maybe someone else would be able to give you a good idea.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone?? please tell me, is it scary, what does the girl look like while being possesed?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

well you don't really see the possession in itself it just audio and a couple clips of pictures and honestly it sounds like she is talking latin backwards in a really deep voice.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

HAHA thats funny!! ... im still not watching it ... much to chicken, even if it doesnt sound scary it will be for me cause i know what it is, if it was... hmmm.... for example a guy in a chicken suit trying to speek in a crazy language i'd probably laugh my head off


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------

